# 5 Gallon office nano



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

I like the setup, I can't believe you got the E. triandra to survive in that lighting. Do you use CO2?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just gonna comment on the ET too! I couldn't grow that stuff if my life depended on it!

Very nice little tank whitepine....I would make a suggestion to replace the Hygro with something smaller/finer leaved.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow nice nano!


----------



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, that's a gorgeous tank! You should come to SODO and fix _my _office tank! (^_^)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome. Nanos are the greatest. It looks really great. I would suggest using a fine leaf Rotala or something to make the tank look smaller. But its looks awesome as it is.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Sweet! Wp really well done. What uis the stock lighting in the corner tank wattage and type?

Lucky you when I brought my Embers to work all they did was hide.


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

How long has this tank been set up for?


----------



## whitepine (Apr 13, 2004)

No Co2, I do plan on changing out the hygro. I think the stock light is a 15 watt screw in cf. The tank has been up and running about 2 months. I wasn't sure if a lot of the plants would make it.... but most seem to be doing fine.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice nano WP, congrats !


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice setup, just one little comment... if possible, try to darken the room when you take the picture (or stay longer until it is dark outside :icon_twis ) so there are no reflections detracting from the otherwise beautiful tank.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice looking low tech stem forrest WP.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Great looking tank WP, I've got E.T. too love it! Regards, jC.


----------

